# canwood router lathe owner



## summit outdoor products (Dec 13, 2009)

Can spare parts be found for the canwood router lathes from canada now that they are out of business ??


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know, but what parts are you looking for?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

don't know what parts you are looking for however you can look at grainger, you might find something there


----------

